# trunk wont open



## novo48 (Jul 9, 2005)

when i use either of the buttons to open the trunk it wont work. it only works with the key itself. i thought that it might just be in valet mode so i pushed the little lever up but it still didnt work. maybe my trunk is just busted. someone help me out. im getting sick of having to use the key every time. :wtf: :wtf:


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

The little lever? You mean on the trunk latch itself? That's the only one I can think of...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Try this...open your trunk and have someone stand at the back of your car while you push the button to open the trunk. See if the actuator is releasing or not.


----------



## novo48 (Jul 9, 2005)

ya its working. cuz i can use the trunk open button on my keyless entry. teh whoel thing seems to being functioning correctly but its just not opening. the whole thing does seem a little bent though. i just bought the car a few months ago and maybe the previous owner was an idiot and broke it. maybe ill just go buy a whole new one at hte junk yard.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

It could be that it's bent...but when you actually push the button on the door to open the trunk can you hear the actuator trying to open the trunk?

(not the keyless remote trunk popper)


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

OK....if it looks visually intact and the switch is activating, you need to adjust the position of the latch mounted in the trunk. Over time, it gets pushed towards the trunk floor. You need to compensate for this by loosening the two 10 or 12 mm bolts holding the latch to the trunk, sliding the latch upwards, and then re-tightening it. I'm 99% sure this will solve your problem.


----------



## novo48 (Jul 9, 2005)

ok..ill try that.. brb


----------



## novo48 (Jul 9, 2005)

didnt work. oh well. the whole thing is all bent outta shape. i guess ill just buy a whole new trunk actuator at a junk yard.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Good luck then. If you aren't able to find it in a junkyard near you then check out the following website.

www.car-parts.com


----------



## datboimell (Aug 31, 2004)

just bend it back...the same thing happen 2 me like last month and i just bent it right back and it pops open just fine now..... :thumbup:


----------



## novo48 (Jul 9, 2005)

could someone post a few pics of what the whole opener thing should look like. cuz its kinda hard to tell


----------



## hyethga (Jun 13, 2005)

Same thing happend to me and my dad and I used some WD-40 to help the latch move more smoother and used a screwdriver to bring it up. Its a 5 minute job and you really don't have to spend money on it.


----------

